# New TiVo App: No Audio or Video, but Closed Captions are perfect



## PrimeRisk (Dec 16, 2002)

I have both a Roamio Pro and a Stream in my current setup. I had no issues with the old TiVo App, but since the new one came out I can no longer successfully stream video to my stock Nexus 4 running 5.0.1 Lollipop. I get no audio or video, but apparently the show is playing. If I turn on closed captioning, I get the closed captions.

All of my other devices (Nexus 7, Fire HDX, and LG G3) work flawlessly. I have cleared cache and uninstalled/reinstalled the app, and even switched back and forth between the Pro and the independent Stream, but no luck.

Is anyone else seeing this behavior on a Nexus product (or any other product for that matter)?


----------



## henrys1 (Aug 31, 2007)

This is the exact thing that is happening on my kindle fire hd7 - everything works except the video. I have actually had a few Disney channel shows play on it - but that's about it. Haven't found a solution yet...


----------

